# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  программа

## garrigreen

Посоветуйте какие хорошие  программы можно купить начинающему архитектору?

----------


## renato

Здравствуйте тут главное покупать лицензионные программы,мы выбрали лицензия автокад ,у неё большой функционал,можно и документацию вести и работать с объёмными моделями,нас она вполне устраивает.

----------

